# مفتاح التقدم العلمي الذي سيغير الحياة على وجة الارض



## ابو عزام f16 (10 مايو 2010)

جاء في الخبر ان في وسع الناس ان يرتاحوا من هموم غسل الثياب وتنظيفها لان القماش الجديد المتوافر كفيل بتنظيف نفسه بنفسه وبطريقة صحية أكثر مما نعرف، بل صار في وسعهم ان يرتاحوا من هموم ثياب الصيف وثياب الشتاء لان القماش الرقيق المتوافر كفيل بعزل الجسم عن برد الشتاء وعن حر الصيف!

وجاء في خبر آخر ان روبوتات أصغر حجماً من الجراثيم باتت قادرة على دخول جسم الانسان والانتشار فيه وتخليصه من الجراثيم والفيروسات والخلايا السرطانية، بل قادرة على ان تصير بديلاً من الادوية في علاج الأمراض المزمنة مثل السكر وارتفاع ضغط الدم والخرف وغيرها!

وجاء في خبر ثالث ان شخصاً يحمل في يده حقيبة صغيرة وصل الى قرية نائية لا تزال بكل المقاييس خارج هذا الزمن واستطاع بما في حقيبة من معدات ان يحدث ثورة صناعية وتكنولوجية في القرية!
خيال علمي أم حقيقة؟

الواقع في منزلة بين المنزلتين. لا القماش هذا متوافر بعد ولا الروبوتات التي تعالج الاورام السرطانية والامراض المزمنة متوافرة بعد وبالتأكيد لم يستطع أي شخص بعد ان يحدث ثورة صناعية في قرية نائية بمعدات تتسع لها حقيبة صغيرة. لكن هذا سيحصل في وقت ما في المستقبل قد لا يكون بعيداً جداً. فالانسان مشى خطوات جدية على طريق جعل كل هذا بل اكثر منه حقيقة. وقد فعل ذلك بعلم اسمه علم النانو وبوسيلة اسمها تكنولوجيا النانو. وأعترف انني كلما قرأت خبراً عن هذه التكنولوجيا أصبت بنوع من الدهشة ليس لصعوبة في فهم العلم وتطبيقاته بل للافاق التي تنفتح أمام الانسان وللوعد المتواصل بتحسين نوعية حياته على كل المستويات. فما هو النانو وعلمه؟ وما هي تكنولوجيا النانو والى أين وصلت في حياتنا والى أين ستصل؟
عندما نتكلم عن النانو يكون القصد مواد ذات احجام متناهية الصغر لا نراها بالعين المجردة. منمنمات غير مرئية. ولنحاول ان نتصور الحجم:

خذوا متراً وقسّموه الف قسم تحصلوا على ميلليمترات. ثم قسموا الميلليمتر الواحد الف قسم فتحصلون على الميكرومترات. ثم قسّموا الميكرومتر الواحد الف قسم فتحصلون على النانومترات. هذا تماماً ما نتكلم عنه هنا: واحد من المليار من المتر أو واحد من المليون من الميلليمتر.

يصعب تصور الحجم؟

خذوا شعرة من رأسكم. شعرة واحدة. رفيعة جداً اليس كذلك؟ اذا كانت شعرة شقراء فقطرها يرواح بين 15 الفاً و50 الف نانومتر، واذا كانت شعرة سوداء فقطرها يرواح بين 50 الفاً و180 الف نانومتر.

أو خذوا ورقة. سماكتها 100 ألف نانومتر. 
هذا في الحجم. وعلم النانو يتعامل مع مواد تراوح احجامها بين نانومتر واحد و100 نانومتر فقط. هذا هو المقياس. والهدف هو اكتشاف سلوك جديد وخصائص جديدة للمواد على هذا المقياس. علم النانو يتعامل مع ذرات أو جزيئات يعيد ترتيبها بشكل أو أشكال مختلفة الامر الذي تنتج منه خصائص جديدة ووظائف جديدة للمادة. بعض المواد تصير أفضل للاستخدام في الكهرباء أو الحرارة. بعضها الآخر يصير أقوى أو يعكس الضوء على نحو أفضل أو يغّير لونه مع تغيّر حجمه. مثل: الذهب يحافظ على خصائصه ما دام في الامتار وصولا حتى الميكرومتر. أصفر لمّاع ناعم الملمس وفي الوقت عينه موصل ممتاز للحرارة والكهرباء. ولكن متى صار على مقياس النانو فلا يعود الذهب الذي نعرف. تتغيّر خصائصه الكيميائية ويتغير لونه. واذا أعيد ترتيب ذرات الذهب على مقياس النانو يتغيّر سلوكه تغيّراً مذهلاً: تبدأ الذرات بامتصاص الضوء ويمكن تحويله حرارة بل حرارة كافية لتصير مثل مبضع حراري منمنم قادر على قتل خلايا غير مرغوب فيها في الجسم. 

مثل آخر: أنابيب الكربون التي تصير أقوى من الحديد عندما يعاد ترتيب ذراتها على مقياس النانو. قطر الانبوب واحد على مئة الف من شعرة رأس الانسان وهو قوي على نحو لا يمكن تصوره. لذا فانها تستخدم الآن في صناعة الدراجات الهوائية وبعض قطع السيارات . وثمة علماء يعتقدون أن في الإمكان مزج أنابيب الكربون النانوية مع البلاستيك لتشكيل تركيبات خفيفة جدا لكنها اقوى من الحديد. تخيلوا ان تحل هذه المادة مستقبلاً محل الحديد في السيارات وتخيلوا عندها التوفير في المحروقات. ولان هذه الانابيب توصل الكهرباء والحرارة أفضل من أي معدن آخر، فإنه يجري درس امكان استخدامها في حماية الطائرات من الصواعق.

باختصار، إن اعادة ترتيب ذرات أي مادة تحمل في كثير من الاحيان مفاجآت في اظهار خصائص جديدة، الامر الذي يسمح باستخدامات جديدة لها وبتسخيرها لخدمة الانسان. العلماء يقولون إنه اذا اعدنا ترتيب ذرات الفحم يمكننا الحصول على ألماس. واذا اعدنا ترتيب ذرات الرمل وأضفنا بعض العناصر الاخرى يمكننا الحصول على رقائق الكومبيوتر. واذا اعدنا ترتيب ذرات في الطين والماء والهواء يمكننا الحصول على بطاطا.
وتكنولوجيا النانو هي الطريقة التي توضع بواسطتها مثل هذه الاكتشافات موضع التطبيق بحيث يستفاد من الخصائص الجديدة للمواد وتكون النتيجة مواد جديدة أو منتجات أقوى وأصغر وأسرع وأرخص وأكثر تطوراً وفاعلية ودقة.

هذا ببساطة، يقول العلماء، يعني ثورة علمية هائلة لا تقل عن الثورة الصناعية التي نقلت الانسان الى عصر الالات والصناعات أو ثورة التكنولوجيا التي نقلت الانسان الى عصر الفضاء والاتصالات والانترنت. تقنية تبشر بقفزة هائلة في كل فروع العلوم والهندسة وكل مجالات الطب الحديث والاقتصاد العالمي والعلاقات الدولية كما في كل تفاصيل الحياة اليومية للانسان العادي. فما تعد به تكنولوجيا النانو هو القدرة على صنع كل ما يتخيله الانسان بكلفة أقل، وهذه القدرة ستكون مفتاح التقدم العلمي الذي سيغير معالم الحياة على نحو قد لا يستطيع الانسان تصوّر كل ابعاده اليوم.
هناك من يحلم اليوم مثلاً بصنع سفينة فضائية في حجم الذرة تبحر في جسم الانسان لاجراء عملية جراحية معقدة ثم الخروج منه من دون جرحه عملياً. وبموجات كهرومغناطيسية تخفي اي جسم – سيارة أو طائرة أو غيرها – بمجرد ملامسته إياه فلا يراه رادار. وبسيارة بحجم الحشرة وطائرة بحجم البعوضة وبزجاج طارد للاتربة وغير موصل للحرارة. وبأقمشة لا يخترقها الماء على سهولة خروج العرق منها ولا تخترقها الحرارة لا صيفا ولا شتاء.

ولكن ما يبدو خيالاً ليس كله خيالاً أو أحلاماً. في 1959 قال الفيزيائي الاميركي الحائز جائزة نوبل ريتشارد فينمان إن ما يبدو ضرباً من الخيال العلمي اليوم قد يصير حقيقة غداً، ذلك ان لا سبب حقيقياً يمنع اعادة بناء الاشياء على مستوى الذرة أو الجزيئات. 
وفي 1986 توقع الباحث الاميركي اريك دركسلر "أن روبوتات مبرمجة بحجم الذرة ستتمكن في المستقبل من الامساك بجزيئات الانسان وتضعها في المكان الذي نحدده لها. وسنتمكن من نسخ اشياء جديدة ذرة ذرة سواء أكانت سيارة أم حبة فريز... ليست ثمة حدود". قال البعض يومذاك أيضاً إنه خيال علمي.

تغيرت الاحوال. منذ عقدين تقريبا يطوّر العلماء والمهندسون قدراتهم للتحكم بالعمل على مقياس النانو. والآن صارت لديهم صورة أوضح على امكانات ايجاد مواد نانوية ذات خصائص فريدة والتركيز يجري على: تكنولوجيات تعالج التحديات الكبرى في العالم بما فيها بلوغ طاقة آمنة ونظيفة، مواد أشد صلابة وأخف وزناً، مصافٍ لتنقية مياه الشرب بكلفة مخفوضة، معدات وأجهزة طبية وأدوية من أجل تشخيص أمراض ومعالجتها بفاعلية أكبر وتأثيرات جانبية أقل، اجهزة استشعار تحدد العناصر الكيميائية والبيولوجية المؤذية للبيئة. 

وفي العقدين الاخيرين منحت جوائز نوبل عدة تتعلق بتكنولوجيا النانو حاز احداها العالم المصري الاصل أحمد زويل الذي استخدم هذه التكنولوجيا في ابتكار كاميرا تستطيع تصوير تفاعلات الذرة خلال كسر من عُشر من النانوثانية، مما فتح مجالاً للتدخل والتحكّم في الذرات.

وارتبط مصطلح تكنولوجيا النانو في السنوات الاخيرة بمجال الصناعات الالكترونية المتصلة بالمعلوماتية وخصوصاً الرقائق المستعملة في الكومبيوتر الشخصي وتقلّص سماكة الكابلات، مما قصّر المسافات التي تقطعها الالكترونات ووفر للكومبيوتر سرعة أكبر في تنفيذ العمليات ووسّع ذاكرته. المعادلة الجديدة تضاؤل الحجم وتضاعف القدرة. لكن الابحاث مستمرة على كل الصعد لاستخدام تكنولوجيا النانو، والواقع ان الكثير من المنتجات التي تستخدمها صارت في الاسواق أيضاً ولو لم ننتبه اليها. من هذه مثلا ضمادات للجروح مضادة للجراثيم تستخدم ذرات من الفضة. بودرة ناشفة نانوية يمكنها تحييد المواد السامة في البقع الكيميائية. بطاريات مصنّعة لمعدات معينة تكون أسرع وتعطي طاقة أكبر. مواد تجميل وأغذية ومضادات لاشعة الشمس يقول منتجوها إنهم يعتمدون الصيغة النانوية في بعض المقادير لانها تزيد الفاعلية. 
البحث لا يتوقف. ونادرا ما ينقضي اسبوع لا يكون فيه خبر أو أكثر عن اكتشافات جديدة في تكنولوجيا النانو أو اختراقات معينة أو استثمارات اضافية أو انشاء مراكز ابحاث. ومن ابرز ما قرأت في الاسابيع الاخيرة: 

تكنولوجيا نانو جديدة تطيل عمر حشوات الاسنان. فالطبقة بين السن والحشوة تبدأ بالتشقق تقليدياً بعد سنة تقريبا لكن الابحاث تصل الى حبيبات مصنوعة من مادة جديدة تستند الى فوسفات الكالسيوم الذي هو مكون أساسي للاسنان والعظام مع نوعين من البروتينات ومتى وضعت في السن تلتصق الحبيبات بها نهائياً.

تكنولوجيا نانو جديدة تساعد في معالجة الاورام السرطانية وخصوصاً سرطان الرحم. والبحث يقترح حقن جزيئات في الجسم تعيد برمجة الخلايا المصابة وحماية الخلايا الصحيحة.

قماش مصنوع من الياف البوليستر ومغطى بملايين من خيوط السيليكون الدقيقة هو أكثر قماش مضاد للمياه اخترع حتى الآن. وبحسب البحث فإن نقاط المياه تتجمع مثل الطابات الصغيرة على سطح القماش وعندما يميل الشخص الذي يرتديه تنهمر المياه من غير ان تترك أثراً على القماش. السر في خيوط السيليكون ذات الرؤوس الحادة التي يبلغ قطرها 40 نانومتراً. هذه الخيوط تصنع طبقة من الهواء تضمن عدم وصول المياه الى القماش.

وقبل الكلام عن القماش الذي لا يتبلل ولو نُقع في المياه أشهراً، كان الكلام عن الاقتراب من مرحلة الثياب الذاتية التنظيف. فريق من أوستراليا يقوده الباحث وليد داود يعمل الآن على تطوير عملية قد تؤدي الى تنظيف ذاتي للصوف والحرير. فقد وجد الفريق وسيلة لتغليف الياف الاقمشة بحبيبات من مادة أوكسيد التيتانيوم قادرة على تكسير الاغذية والاوساخ وحتى بقع النبيذ الاحمر والزيت اذا تعرضت لاشعة الشمس. ويقول داود إن هذه العملية لا تؤذي جلد الانسان ولا تحلل الصوف ولا تؤثر على مظهر القماش أو ملمسه وستكون اختراقاً جباراً وخصوصاً لمن يرتدي الثياب البيضاء كل الوقت كما في المستشفيات. واذ يتوقع ان يصير هذا الصوف في الاسواق بعد سنتين، فإنه يبدو واثقا من ان "ميزة التنظيف الذاتي ستصير ميزة ثابتة في اقمشة المستقبل وغيرها من الاقمشة المستخدمة للحفاظ على النظافة ومنع انتشار الاوبئة، خصوصا ان بعض الجراثيم يعيش ثلاثة اشهر على سطح الاقمشة"، والارجح ان التنظيف الذاتي سيتجاوز الاقمشة الى مواد أخرى للحفاظ على النظافة ومنع انتشار الجرائيم والاوبئة. وقيمة هذا الاختراع لا تقف عند حدود الرغبة في استهلاكه ميزته هذه بل لانه سيحد من استخدام المياه والمواد الكيميائية وحتى الطاقة.

ويبدو ان صناعة السيارات هي بوابة واسعة جداً لاستخدامات تكنولوجيا النانو مستقبلاً. بعد الوصول الى زجاج لا يُخدش بفضل فيلم رقيق جداً يحميه كما يحمي زجاج النظارتين، فإن الابحاث تجرى للوصول الى تغليف نانوي لزجاج السيارات يكون مضاداً للمياه بحيث يمكن الاستغناء كليا عن المساحات ويكون مضاداً للاملاح والاوساخ وخصوصاً اوساخ الطيور ويكون مضاداً للحرارة فيمنع تسرب الحرارة أو انعكاسها فيمكن المرء ايقاف سيارته تحت اشعة الشمس من غير ان يخشى ان يجدها كالفرن عندما يعود اليها. والى الزجاج هناك الدهان. الابحاث تتجاوز بلوغ دهان للسيارة لا يتشقق، الى تصميم دهان على شكل خلايا للطاقة الشمسية بحيث ان الكهرباء التي تتولد من هذه الخلية عندما تكون السيارة متوقفة يعاد استخدامها لشحن البطارية أو تبريد السيارة عندما تتحرك. وأكثر من ذلك. ابحاث تمتد من كل انواع اجهزة الاستشعار الممكنة في السيارة الى خلايا المحروقات بحيث ينخفض استهلاك السيارة منها وتزداد فاعليتها ويقل تلويثها. ويقول المعنيون في هذا المجال إن كل مادة مستخدمة في صناعة السيارات ستخضع لتكنولوجيا النانو في غضون عشر سنين.

آفاق لا حدود لها تدفع الحكومات الى تخصيص مبالغ كبيرة لابحاث تكنولوجيا النانو والى انشاء مراكز متخصصة وتدفع الشركات الى تبنّيها والى قيام شركات جديدة. أموال بالمليارات تضخها الدول وشركات خاصة لدعم هذا المجال لم يوقفها الركود الاقتصادي، وجامعات أنشأت دوائر خاصة بهذا العلم أو هي تحاول اللحاق بمن سبقها اليه. 

الولايات المتحدة التي أطلقت المبادرة الوطنية لتكنولوجيا النانو ايام الرئيس بيل كلينتون تخصص لها 1،6 مليار دولار في موازنة 2010، علما ان 25 دائرة ووكالة حكومية تشارك فيها. وهناك مراكز ابحاث على مستويات مختلفة في عشرات الدول، وقبل ايام مثلاً افتتحت اسبانيا والبرتغال مركز ابحاث مشتركاً لهذه التكنولوجيا في شمال البرتغال باستثمار أولي قيمته 140 مليون دولار. وقبل أيام أيضاً اعلنت ايران انها تسعى الى أن تصير من الدول الـ15 الاولى لتكنولوجيا النانو بحلول 2015 بعدما كانت بلغت المرتبة 19 عام 2008 وكانت في المرتبة الـ57 يوم انشأت مركز ابحاثها عام 2004.

اذاً العالم يستعد لهذه الثورة الجديدة التي تقوم في الاساس على فهم جوهري لطريقة عمل الطبيعة على المستوى الذري وعلى تقليد اسرارها في بلورة عمليات وتفاعلات وفي بناء آلات ومعدات. وسيطلق هذا الفهم جملة من الاكتشافات والصناعات الجديدة تماما كما ان فهم طريقة انتقال الالكترونات اوصل الانسان الى الكهرباء والتلفون والكومبيوتر والانترنت وغيرها من الصناعات.
يجمع العلماء على ان الاختراق الذي تحققه تكنولوجيا النانو يُقارَن بالثورة الصناعية ولكن مضغوطاً بعدد أقل من السنين. لهذا يحذر كثيرون من مخاطر حصول اضطرابات في مجالات اجتماعية وسياسية عدة، فيما يرى آخرون أن في هذه التكنولوجيا يكمن العلاج للتحديات الكبرى التي تواجه العالم. 

هؤلاء يشيرون الى أربعة تحديات. الاول النقص في المياه ويلفتون هنا الى ان أكثر المياه تستخدم للصناعة والزراعة لكن حاجات هذين المجالين من المياه ستنخفض الى حد كبير نتيجة منتجات نانوية. الثاني مأساة استمرار الامراض المعدية في أماكن كثيرة من العالم ويقولون ان منتجات نانوية بسيطة مثل مصافٍ لتنقية المياه وشبكات لالتقاط البعوض يمكن ان تخفف المشكلة. الثالث نقص المعلومات والاتصال في أماكن كثيرة من العالم ويقولون إن الكومبيوترات وأجهزة العرض ستصير رخيصة على نحو يصعب تصديقه. والرابع عدم توفر الطاقة والكهرباء في مناطق عدة من العالم ويقولون إن بناء فعالاً ورخيصاً للطاقة ومولدات الكهرباء واجهزة تخزين الطاقة ستسمح بجعل الطاقة الشمسية المصدر الرئيسي للطاقة في العالم يستفيد منها كل انسان بمعزل عن منطقته.

إلا ان الحذرين يخشون اتساع الهوة في المعرفة وإن تكن تكنولوجيا النانو تعد بكلفة أقل لكل شيء ويخشون التفلت من اي قيود. هؤلاء يقولون إن قوة التكنولوجيا الجديدة قد تدفع دوليتن متنافستين الى سباق تسلح، خصوصاً ان الاسلحة واجهزة الاستطلاع ستصير أصغر وأرخص وأقوى ومتاحة بسهولة وتالياً فإن الأذى يصير شبه حتمي. ويلفتون الى ان المقياس الدقيق للاشياء قد يسمح بقيام سوق سوداء لبيع الاسلحة أو لتهريبها، بل يلفتون الى ان تهريب معامل نانو كاملة يصير امراً سهلاً. 

والى هذه التحفظات، يأخذ مراقبون لتطور تكنولوجيا النانو على القيّمين عليها عدم الانفاق الكافي لتحديد مخاطرها الحقيقية وتأثيراتها السلبية، ويذهب البعض الى اتهامهم بتجاهل هذا الامر، ويقولون إن جزيئات النانو صغيرة بحيث يمكنها اختراق اجهزة المناعة البشرية أو غشاء الدماغ وتصل الى الاجزاء العميقة من الرئة أو الأوعية الدموية. وهذا وجه آخر لما تحمله من ايجابيات.
كل تطور له سلبياته ولائحة طويلة من التحفظات تترافق معه اضافة الى خوف الكثيرين من مبدأ التغيير، فكيف اذا كان تقدماً يعد الانسان بعبور عتبة جديدة في نوعية حياته؟ ولكن مثل كل تطور أيضاً لا يستطيع الانسان ان يمنعه أو يوقفه بل سيجد في النهاية توازنه فيه. وتكنولوجيا النانو بدأت تحقق انجازات، وربما اذا تدارك الانسان انعكاساتها السلبية باكرا سيتمكن من ان يجني ثماراً كبيرة جداً. نعم، لماذا لا نحلم عندها بل اليوم بأشخاص يحملون في ايديهم حقائب صغيرة يصلون الى القرى النائية التي لا تزال بكل المقاييس خارج الزمن ويتمكنون بما في الحقائب من معدات من إحداث ثورة صناعية وتكنولوجية في


----------

